# squabs on the balcony in brooklyn



## anitainbrooklyn (Jul 19, 2008)

Approximately 18 days ago two pigeon eggs hatched on our balcony and we have been enjoying watching "our babies" grow. If we did not have concerns about keeping peace with our human co-op board we might entertain the thought of hosting a small bird coop. Right now we would like to see these two little guys ready for independence and to discourage further nesting on our balcony. Some other posts here have been very helpful and we just want to make sure that our plan is going to be effective. 
As far as we can tell no new nest has been started on our balcony and asap we will clear the space of any other desireable spots (the mother built her nest behind some boards that we had stored in a corner that created an alcove). If we have understood correctly, in about 6 weeks from now the juveniles will be ready to leave the nest and then everyone in the family can search for alternative dwelling space. How will we know when to really encourage them to leave by perhaps taking away those boards. 
And finally, we have been trying to leave the birds alone and undisturbed, but we'd like to help the parents out with some food and water. But they don't seem so interested in what we leave out - fruit scraps, bread, a water bowl. Should it be left very close to the nest, further away, in plastic or not. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

I think they would like some wild bird seed instead of fruit scraps. It's unusual they don't go for the bread because I would think city birds would like it.
I think when the birds can fly well you can evict them.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Seed would work...but keep in mind, if you give them food....then even when their love shack gets taken down, they still may come back if they get used to having a snack at the balcony....both the babies and the parents.

If you choose to feed, I'd also stick with the crunched up breadcrumbs, non-salt crackers, cereal and such as well as seed. Fruit, not so much.

if you do just seed, the babies will recognize seed as food but not the typical crumbs and stuff which ferals eat.

Sounds like you have got things right. At about 40-50 days the babies will fledge. Give them a few days to a week after they have gone on their "first flight" before taking down the house.....let them get acclimated to flying free and learning how to forage from mom and dad....then coming home to their familiar spot to rest/sleep for the night.

In the meantime, the parents will probably not give up on making a new nest nearby, so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

Jaye said:


> Seed would work...but keep in mind, if you give them food....then even when their love shack gets taken down, they still may come back if they get used to having a snack at the balcony....both the babies and the parents.
> 
> If you choose to feed, I'd also stick with the crunched up breadcrumbs, non-salt crackers, cereal and such as well as seed. Fruit, not so much.
> 
> ...


You are very smart. I agree with you.


----------



## anitainbrooklyn (Jul 19, 2008)

*Thanks for the feedback.*

The information I've gotten seems very useful. Since the squabs seem to be growing well and thriving, I think I will stop trying to augment their diet and let nature takes its course, and, assume that mom and dad will continue to be able to feed the family adequately, thereby minimizing their attachment to my balcony. In the meantime I will keep my eyes peeled for any signs of new nesting. If I see any new accumulation of twigs, etc, will it be sufficient discouragment for me to just clear it away?

Then it's a matter of observing when the babies begin to fly for themselves (about 20-30 days from now) and to assume that in a period of about a week's time they will learn to forage on their own. Then the "love shack" will be dismantled with all due solemnity for the little miracle unfolding up here on the fifth floor.

anitainbrooklyn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, if they are 18 days, then mom and dad are doing a great job in bringing back food. Just keep observing that mom and dad are around and still feeding regularly.

In about a week or so, the kids will start scuttling about a little bit....they'll be squeaking louder, and they come a'runnin when their 'rents show up with some grub. When they see you... they will probably beat a hasty retreat to their shack.

Yes, just take away whatever nest is being built. No need to do more than that to dissuade them, because if things change a whole lot or you more aggrssively try to keep the new nest off, the parents may get freaked about coming to the balcony.

They will probably go find a balcony of one of your neighbors for the next clutch 

(Tilly, thanks for the compliment).


----------



## anitainbrooklyn (Jul 19, 2008)

*re: watching for the parents*

Thanks again for the tip about watching for continued presence of the parents. So far so good, and as a matter of fact, I can hear the squabs chirping right now, which is a sure sign that mammi or papi just came home with some grub. 

anitainbrooklyn


----------



## abbysian (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi: I am another balcony pigeon person like yourself. On may 30, eggs that feral pigeons laid under a table on the terrace of my high rise building, hatched. It was quite an experience, interacting with these "intelligent" pigeons.. Over the ensuing weeks, I have taken many pictures and have grown quite fond of *baby*...
This experience has not been without its heartache, though. About a month and a half ago, a huge red tailed hawk landed on my terrace, and took one of the babies. I was traumatized. So be careful to make sure no predator can get to where the babies are. Until they learn how to fly, the danger exists. The hwak came to my terrace on three occasions, that I am aware of.
Like you, having pigeons continue to lay eggs and raise babies on my terrace is not an option-neighbors and management issues abound. 
Fast foward to the present. My baby started flying around *35 days old*. She's really good at gliding...About a week later, I noticed the parents building anothe nest. I removed it, the next day they built another. I removed the tables and chairs from the terrace, now the parent seldom come around any more. Baby hangs out for an hour or so, then she flies off, hopefully to one of the flocks on the ground...Good luck with your endeavor...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

And another with balcony residents 

I have a pair who have been living there for over four years now. They have their own nest box and are currently sitting on plastic eggs - my contribtion to humane pigeon control. They did mange two pairs of hatchlings since they have been there, as I was away and the real eggs were too well developed time I returned each time. 

Also have several who roost, and I get visitors for food and a bath. Guess I'm not over-popular, but I'm reducing the food now to encourage them to go forage as the numbers build up. But, letting them visit means, for me, that I can (hopefully) catch any too sick or injured to escape on occasion and take them in - also had the odd tired out racer I've been able to return.

I have one bold pigeon who comes into my lounge when the door is propped open, to eat from his own private food dish inside. Not for him the food scramble outside 

They do fledge around 35 days and generally are ready to find their own way within a week or so after.

John


----------



## anitainbrooklyn (Jul 19, 2008)

*How quickly they grow!*

Dear Abbysian and John D -- thanks for your messages of a few weeks ago. We have been really backing off from our birds, not wanting to scare off the parents. 
So it has been a couple of weeks since I've written and we have been so amazed and amused by the growth of "our babies". Just this morning the larger sibling, we assume it's "the brother", took his first flight! My own brother happened to be staying with us and he watched our boy "effortlessly hop off the banister and glide into a big arc" around our building. We came out to see if the smaller of the two, "the sister" would take flight. But after making some attempts to hop to the banister, she fled back to the safety of the nest. About twenty minutes later, their daddy came to the terrace, seemingly to coax his daughter to fly. And the most touching scene of all was when her brother returned, and, brother and sister were calling to eachother. I am told that she ran back and forth across the terrace a few times, but again ran back to the nest, where she remains huddled in the farthest corner. I have not been able to watch this process as I am so scared that she will try to fly prematurely. And besides that, it is breaking my heart that she is now alone for the first time, as brother has been with her and clearly protective of her all of their life.
I will never tolerate someone saying a bad thing about a pigeon ever again!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Aren't they just the greatest parents in the world???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

anitainbrooklyn said:


> * I will never tolerate someone saying a bad thing about a pigeon ever again!


I appreciate your heartwarming update.

* Thank you for that, it is those of us that _really_ know pigeons that can do alot to change those negative opinions of others. Thanks for that!


----------



## abbysian (Jun 15, 2008)

Speaking from my pigeon experience, I could not get enough of watching them. My pigeons were used to me coming out to the terrace to put out seeds and water, so I did not frighten them at all. I have used up tons of *2GB flashcards taking pictures and recording video of papa coaxing baby to fly*. I would stand at the door and open the blinds and just watch them. *My cat* liked to watch them too! That is why I kept the terrace door closed. When my "baby" first flew off without her papa, she was gone for almost two days. I thought "oh my God, baby is either lost, or worse." Then one of the members reassured me by saying that since I live so high up (19th floor), baby may need to rest on one of the lower terraces before she makes it back up to me. When she did come back, I was so happy to see her. I knew it was her because as soon as she heard me open the blinds to peek at her, she fluttered down to the floor and sat in front of the terrace door until I opened it. She then started flying towards me, waiting for me to put out some seed.


----------



## anitainbrooklyn (Jul 19, 2008)

*Final Post...perhaps.*

I have had alot of human activity recently and so have been delayed in writing an update on our babies' progress. Well, they are not our babies any more! It took about 48 hours for the female sibling to follow her big brother into the sky, but then one day she, they, were gone! During those two days the family stayed close to the little one, continuing to keep her company and to attempt to coax her to fly. It almost made me cry to watch her brother come back to the balcony and to sit in the sun with his sister -- it was just so sweet! Other times both parents would sit on the ledge of the building across the way, occasionally visiting their little girl. Once a strange pigeon landed on the balcony near the baby and you should have seen how quickly daddy and big brother swooped down and chased the intruder away!
A storm prematurely blew down the boards that hid the original nest, and the family seems to have found another place to perch. It makes me sad not to have them around. Thought I believe that sometimes they do come by to check out the old place.
Again thanks to everyone who shared their thoughts and wisdom.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Wellll fist off...THANK YOU for being such a great host to them !!!! And for coming here to share....

It IS a heart-tugging experience when they DO actually take flight into the big world. But that's where they're meant to be....

I bet you will see 'em every now and again...they may well stop by on occasion to say "hi, Anita !".


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It was an experience you will not soon forget. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## abbysian (Jun 15, 2008)

anitainbrooklyn said:


> I A storm prematurely blew down the boards that hid the original nest, and the family seems to have found another place to perch. It makes me sad not to have them around. Thought I believe that sometimes they do come by to check out the old place.
> .


Yes, I know that feeling of sadness...My pidgies do stop around occasionally, and I put out enough bird seed and water, to make sure their crops are full. *Papa* stops by to visit-and get fed, a few times a month. He's been alone, so I assume that *mama* is off somewhere above or below me, sitting on a new set of eggs...I haven't seen *baby* in about three weeks. I hope she is doing well. She is about 3 months old now....Maybe she's found a mate.
Guarenteed, they will stop by on occasion to visit...


----------

